# ETA for the Canon BG-11 Battery Grip for the 5D MkIII



## jestuh (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone know the release date for this grip?


----------



## Spooky (Mar 29, 2012)

I think I saw on another thread that it was due before or around the end of April.

Edit- April 30th. Search for BG-E11 and you'll find the thread.


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 29, 2012)

I think the "April 30" date is a literal interpretation of Canon's "end of April" estimate in their press release. I'm hoping it'll be released before then.


----------



## jestuh (Mar 29, 2012)

I am hoping it will be released WAY before EOM next April. But one could only hope :-\



JerryKnight said:


> I think the "April 30" date is a literal interpretation of Canon's "end of April" estimate in their press release. I'm hoping it'll be released before then.


----------



## carsonw (May 14, 2012)

Well it's the middle of May, I received an email from CPS this morning that they do not have a release date for the grip yet.


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 14, 2012)

I think they are testing it with the 5Dmk4 so it will be released when the 5Dmk4 i launched....
Yes, i said mk4....becuase it does seems like the grip will never get released! I too am waiting impatiently...


----------



## Mike Miami (May 15, 2012)

I read somewhere that Canon would start shipping them on May 15th, today. Anyone hear anything?
I believe it was an interview with that guy Chuck W.........? from Canon USA.


----------



## carsonw (May 15, 2012)

See my post above, as of 5/14 CPS didn't have a release date, so I rather doubt that the 15th is a valid date.


----------



## bkorcel (May 23, 2012)

My local dealer here told me that Canon told him to expect them next week. So dont know if that was just to appease the masses or if it's true.


----------

